# Flyballers?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Who plays flyball  I'm looking to get Strauss a harness, but don't know where to buy one!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well now that I saw this thread and Googled, I learned that flyball dogs wear harnesses in the first place! LOL!

No flyball here.. way too high-octane for my dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> way too high-octane for my dog.


That's what Strauss LOVES about it. It was SO NICE to be in an environment where nobody cared about his godawful shrieking!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you gotta get some video next time


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'll try xD

Also found a harness! http://www.abelpetsupply.com/Pages/prod_detail_comfortflex.html


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd love to, but Libby has too many hobbies... 

Maybe I'll try it with the pup!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh thats a nice looking harness...please let me know how it works for you guys. I'm still looking for a good harness for Buddy. Though we picked up his hiking packs today and he adores them...much to my surprise! LoL


----------

